# Adding a hydraulic diverter valve to utilize multiple hydraulic implements.



## jeffmetzjr (Feb 4, 2021)

Okay so I am very unfamiliar with how all of this works, so i may be going about this the wrong way. 
I have a nice Ford 3500 industrial tractor with a front end loader attachment. This is run with hydraulics (obviously).
I found an older sherman branded back hoe attachment that I am considering buying. This has its own hydraulic cylinders. What will i need to add this to the tractors hydraulic pump? Will the loader and backhoe run independent of one another (i.e. loader won't function while backhoe is in use and vice versa?) or will they both be live at the same time? I don't want to mickey mouse this together, and would love to know the correct way to go about it.
Also, Should I forgo the backhoe purchase, what is the route to take if I were to purchase other hydraulic implements such as an offset flail mower that has hydro tilt? This 3 point does not have a live hydro cylinder if that helps.
Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

There is more than one way to do it. Many backhoe attachments use their own PTO-driven pump so that they can simply be 'attached' without having to customize for every single tractor it could be hooked to. 

If your onboard pump runs an FEL acceptably it probably can power the backhoe reasonably well as well. You cannot simply T off one hydraulic supply to multiple devices in an open-center system. Open center means valves let hydraulic fluid flow right back into the tank _until _ you do something. Well, if you hook valves in parallel and ask one valve to do something, the other valve which is still going right back to tank is the path of least resistance, fluid goes there, and nothing happens. There is something called 'power beyond' you might look into if you want to use both implements without hooking or unhooking anything or leaving the seat at all. However, if you are ok with an either/or situation where you can use EITHER the loader, OR the backhoe, one simple solution is to use a type of 3-way ball valve to switch whether your pressure feed goes to the loader valve, or the backhoe valves. Both valve sets will need their own pressure relief valve and return line back to the shared sump. Your loader already has that, an existing backhoe has an existing pressure relief in its valve set, so you'd really just be making that return-to-tank line, and splitting your existing pressure hose/line with the ball valve. I have a setup like that on a small Kubota to use my loader pump to supply a trencher attachment.


----------



## jeffmetzjr (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks a lot! This backhoe looks to have its own pump now that you mentioned it. Makes more sense now. Thanks a lot!


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Pictures if you get it going!!!


----------

